# Daily Vitamins



## pucetr (Mar 18, 2018)

Just wondering what you guys feel is needed of has benefits to take daily.
i use the following.

Multi
D3
Vit E
Fish oil & Primrose oil.

Cheers


----------



## striffe (Mar 18, 2018)

pucetr said:


> Just wondering what you guys feel is needed of has benefits to take daily.
> i use the following.
> 
> Multi
> ...



It's always useful knowing what you are deficient in and going from that but testing can be expensive. A good multi is a good start. I like extra D3 and K2 as well. Sometimes I add in extra vit c as well. Your list looks good.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Nov 20, 2018)

*Check out the shop. We carry the top multivitamin products in the industry. Orange Triad is ranked one of the highest:

SAVE UP TO 47% when you get it HERE: CONTROLLED LABS ORANGE TRIAD* 

*SHOP:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*
*LIKE:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*

*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------



## Viking (Nov 20, 2018)

I take in vitamin d and k plus omega oils. A good multivitamin would be smart as that covers everything.


----------



## teejey (Nov 23, 2018)

Fish oil, chondroitin, nac, cal. Mag. Zinc. Supp.  Saw palmetto, Emergency-c packet in the winter cuz I dont wanna get everybodies sicknesses.are the ones I usually takes daily.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## SURGE (Nov 26, 2018)

Multi, fish oil, vit c, vit d, zinc, mag, nac.


----------



## nspaletta (Nov 26, 2018)

Vit A,d,e, and k
Fish oil (if I don't get enough fish in my diet), zinc, mag, potassium

Multi I read are pretty much piss if you have a good sound diet that includes fruits and veggies. Vit C actually has nothing to do with helping with a cold...zinc is what reduces flu time. 

I feel better now in my 30's taking hardly any supps, eating fruits and veggies and a full diet; then I ever did taking 10 pills a day cause I read they were healthy and eating the normal bber diet.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 1, 2018)

I started using animal pak's and I like them. I also use fish oil, q10, blackcurrant seed oil.


----------



## Victory (Dec 4, 2018)

nspaletta said:


> Vit A,d,e, and k
> Fish oil (if I don't get enough fish in my diet), zinc, mag, potassium
> 
> Multi I read are pretty much piss if you have a good sound diet that includes fruits and veggies. Vit C actually has nothing to do with helping with a cold...zinc is what reduces flu time.
> ...



This is what I do. I take a few supps but I try to get in lots of fruits and veggies. When I started eating greens through the day I felt so much better. The days I can't I use green and fruit powders. My main supp is fish oil as I don't eat much fish. Udo's oil is very good. Vit K for my heart and during the winter vitamin d.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

multi, c, complex b


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

I went from many different vitamins a day to now 0.  Notice zero change in look feel or blood work.


----------



## URODA (Feb 1, 2019)

I am taking Omega 3 and Orange Triad


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2019)

gold2000 said:


> I went from many different vitamins a day to now 0.  Notice zero change in look feel or blood work.



I get most of mine through diet these days. I feel like my body assimilates vitamins better when it comes from natural food sources.


----------



## Tank211 (Feb 3, 2019)

Multivitamin 
Fish oil w/ Vitamin D
Glucosamine/ chondroitin/ msm
Carditone ( I use this on and off for blood pressure) I’m currently prepping so I’m using it to keep bp in check


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 3, 2019)

Bacon................enough said


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 3, 2019)

rangerjockey said:


> Bacon................enough said



I like bacon and Pop tarts:love1:Loaded in all your essential vitamins and nutrients.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok real talk here what I use is:

Fish oil, I cant take enough, genetically I have bad numbers of cholesterol
D3 
multi
injectable  vit b
 prescriptions for 
BP
cholesterol
Hell, im 52 now when you get up to this age things start tightening up and are not elastic any more.  Dr. cant believe im 52 my blood work comes back great.


----------



## dtel450 (Jun 23, 2019)

if you want to save about 50% and very likely notice no loss of benefits, try taking the vitamins you take every other day most of the time.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 23, 2019)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3105257/

https://theconversation.com/new-vitamin-supplement-study-finds-they-may-do-more-harm-than-good-97246


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 25, 2019)

Multi 
Krill 
Citrus bergamot 
Curcumin


----------

